# Grain start for potential SG



## Tom (Apr 11, 2011)

Chart for Potential S/G for extract and Grains. Also suggests the MAX in a batch. 

View attachment Grains potential sg.pdf


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

Great chart Tom, Ive never seen that! I pretty much use BeerSmith which tells me what to use.


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2011)

Yea it works when you plug in your ingredients you can also check / add the potential SG. I always used 1.033 for 2-row now I see its 1.036


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

Hehehe, 1.034 for me.


----------

